# What T-shirt brand do you think is the best?



## 2040usa (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi, I'm running a t-shirt printing business.
For better quality of product, I want t-shirt brand which produces no-too-thin fabric shirt with good fit.
What T-shirt brand do you think is the best?


----------



## topdogclarksvill (Feb 11, 2017)

I personally prefer the Port & Co. brand shirt sold by Sanmar. The shirts are always great quality and made straight. Nothing worse than trying to decorate a shirt that isn't straight.


----------

